# Snowvirgin until 33!



## ddnz (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm from New Zealand and have been living in Europe for the past 11 years. Am in the midst of my first season in the French Alps (I currently live in Grenoble) and am loving snowboarding!!! Had never even set foot on a ski slope until about 6 weeks ago, but will definitely head up for some snowboarding when I head back to NZ in July this year. Used to skate the streets a bit when I was a teenager, so that might've helped a bit to start with...

Laterz!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! My girlfriend started at 28 and loves it, can't get enough. I know of people snowboarding into their late 60's. That'll be me one day, the crazy guy with the beard who lives at the hill.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehh, at 70 you get a free seasons pass...that's my goal.


----------



## ddnz (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha! Free season pass - that's worth living for!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Seniors discount on season passes at my local hills start at 65, only 35 years to go!!!


----------



## ddnz (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, discounts at 65 round where I live too. "Only" 25 euros instead of 29...and that's one of the more reasonably priced resorts...were do you guys live anyway?


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Welcome! My girlfriend started at 28 and loves it, can't get enough. I know of people snowboarding into their late 60's. That'll be me one day, the crazy guy with the beard who lives at the hill.


Why wait when Beardski is available today? :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey kiwi dude (or dude-ette). Welcome to this place and to riding in general!

I started riding at 29, never looked back. It takes over winter life for sure, but that's a good thing (helps that my gf skis and is hooked on shred too).

Ah yeh, i'm from the bay of plenty and before coming to live in bc was in auckland for bout 10yrs. 

Always keen to hear what riding in the southern hemisphere is like, keep us posted!


----------



## ddnz (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey man
No idea what snowboarding in the southern hemisphere is like! I never tried while I lived there...been in Europe for the last 11 years...but am heading back there in July, so will definitely head up to Whakapapa or down to Queenstown to check it out. Canada must be awesome though!
Later!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ddnz said:


> Canada must be awesome though!


Yes. Yes it is.  My season started mid-november (hill was open for Oct 31st I think), and from what I hear I'll be boarding on May 24th long weekend still.

The variety of terrain in Aberta and BC is amazing, never thought there was a place like this when I grew up in Ontario where a 720 foot hill is great. :laugh:


----------

